# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Մարաթոն

## ivy

Որևէ մեկը մարաթոնային վազքի փորձ ունի՞։ Կամ կուզենա՞ր մասնակցել մարաթոնի։ 
42 կմ ահագին մեծ տարածություն է, ու երևի թե կարգին ֆիզիկական պատրաստավածություն է անհրաժեշտ՝ ամբողջ մարաթոնն անցնել կարողանալու համար։
Մյունխենում ամեն տարի հոկտեմբերին անցկացվում է․ կարելի է գրանցվել ամբողջ մարաթոնի, կես-մարաթոնի (21 կմ) կամ էլ ընդամենը 10 կմ-ի համար։
Մտածում եմ՝ մասնակցել էս տարի, բայց դեռ չեմ որոշել, թե ինչ երկարության ճամփա եմ ուզում/պատրաստ անցնել ։)
Ով ինչ մտքեր կամ փորձ ունի մարաթոնների վերաբերյալ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որևէ մեկը մարաթոնային վազքի փորձ ունի՞։ Կամ կուզենա՞ր մասնակցել մարաթոնի։ 
> 42 կմ ահագին մեծ տարածություն է, ու երևի թե կարգին ֆիզիկական պատրաստավածություն է անհրաժեշտ՝ ամբողջ մարաթոնն անցնել կարողանալու համար։
> Մյունխենում ամեն տարի հոկտեմբերին անցկացվում է․ կարելի է գրանցվել ամբողջ մարաթոնի, կես-մարաթոնի (21 կմ) կամ էլ ընդամենը 10 կմ-ի համար։
> Մտածում եմ՝ մասնակցել էս տարի, բայց դեռ չեմ որոշել, թե ինչ երկարության ճամփա եմ ուզում/պատրաստ անցնել ։)
> Ով ինչ մտքեր կամ փորձ ունի մարաթոնների վերաբերյալ։


Իմ վազելու միակ փորձը DHL֊ի էստաֆետային 5 կմ֊անոցն էր, որին երեք ամիս պատրաստվել էի ոչ էնքան ինտենսիվ ձևով։ Իհարկե ձգեցի ու ոչ վատ արդյունք ցուցաբերեցի, բայց չգիտեմ՚ դրանից ավել կձգեի՞, թե՞ չէ։ Բայց դե մյուս կողմից խորովածի ծխերով թունավորված օդն էլ էր ահագին ազդում։

----------

ivy (17.04.2018)

----------


## aragats

Գլխավորը մասնակցությունն ա այդտեղ, ոչ պարտադիր մնացած մասնակիցներին հաղթելը, առավել ևս, որ սպորտսմեն չես: 
Հետաքրքիր միտք ա, փորձի, կեսը հաստատ ոչ արագ տեմպով կհաղթահարես: Միայն մինչև այդ փորձի ազատ ճանապարհի վրա տես կարող ե՞ս և ինչքա՞ն:
Շատ կարևոր ա բոթասներդ լավը լինեն, ոտքիերիդ իդեալական նստած, ոչ մեծ, ոչ փոքր, տակերը ռեզին և նոր չառնես ու դրանցով մասնակցես, մի քանի անգամ հագի, վազի, թող ոտքերդ ու բոթասները իրար լավ ՙՙճանաչեն՚՚ :Smile:

----------

ivy (17.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Գլխավորը մասնակցությունն ա այդտեղ, ոչ պարտադիր մնացած մասնակիցներին հաղթելը, առավել ևս, որ սպորտսմեն չես: 
> Հետաքրքիր միտք ա, փորձի, կեսը հաստատ ոչ արագ տեմպով կհաղթահարես: Միայն մինչև այդ փորձի ազատ ճանապարհի վրա տես կարող ե՞ս և ինչքա՞ն:
> Շատ կարևոր ա բոթասներդ լավը լինեն, ոտքիերիդ իդեալական նստած, ոչ մեծ, ոչ փոքր, տակերը ռեզին և նոր չառնես ու դրանցով մասնակցես, մի քանի անգամ հագի, վազի, թող ոտքերդ ու բոթասները իրար լավ ՙՙճանաչեն՚՚


Վազելու ահագին փորձ ունեմ ու հավեսով եմ վազում։ Շաբաթը՝ մի երկու անգամ, 5-10 կմ։ 
Հաղթելու մասին խոսք էլ չկար, մասնակցելն է հենց հետաքրքիր։

----------


## Արէա

Ես նախանցած տարի պատրաստվում էի կիսամարաթոնի։ 4 ամսում վազքիս առավելագույն երկարությունը 500 մետրից հասցրեցի 10 կիլոմետրի։ Բայց արևի տակ երկար մնալուց առողջական խնդիրներ հայտնվեցին, ստիպված էի դադարեցնել։ Հաջորդ տարվանից զբաղվածությունս ավելացավ, չկարողացա շարունակել, բայց դեռ երազում ու պլանավորում եմ սկզբում կիսամարաթոն, հետո մարաթոն վազել։

Առաջին անգամ կարելի ա 10 կմ վազել, ուղղակի դրա մոտիվացիան էնքան մեծ չի, ինչքան կիսամարաթոնինը։ 
Ամեն դեպքում, 4-5 ամիս գրագետ, առանց վնասվածքների մարզվելու դեպքում իրատեսական ա կիսամարաթոն վազել 2 - 2։15 ժամում։

Լրիվ մարաթոնը դեռ ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից ա իմ համար, բայց անպայման մի օր վազելու եմ։

Ես Runtastic էի օգտագործում վազքի հեռավորությունն ու ժամանակը չափելու համար, ունի հատուկ ծրագրեր տարբեր դիստանցիաների պատրաստվելու համար։
Strava-ն էլ ա լավ ծրագիր, էլի նույն հնարավորություններով։

----------

ivy (17.04.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինձ թվում ա միանգամից մարաթոն վազելը էդքան էլ լավ միտք չի։ Ավելի լավ ա կիսամարաթոն վազել մի քանի անգամ, նոր ամբողջ մարաթոն։ Պատրասվելու համար լիքը ծրագրեր կան, մի երկուսը Արեան ասեց։ Ես ինքս չեմ վազել, բայց երևի կվազեմ մի օր  :Jpit:  կոլեգաներս որ վազում էին իրենք նշաձող էին իրենց համար սահմանում որ ուզում են ինչ որ X ժամանակում վազեն, ու ամեն հաջորդ վազելուց փորձում են բարելավել իրենց արդյունքը։

----------

ivy (17.04.2018), Վիշապ (18.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ էլ է թվում, որ արժի կիսամարաթոնից սկսել։

Էլ ոչ ոք չի՞ պլանավորում առաջիկա տարվա մեջ մարաթոն/կիսամարաթոն վազել։

----------


## Gayl

Քանի որ մարաթոնը հոկտեմբերինա հետևաբար արժի մինչև մարաթոնի սկսելը պարապել, որոհետև չի կարելի միանգամից էդպիսի նագռուզկա ուտել և հետո առանց պարապել կարողա չկարողանաս էդքան վազես:

----------

ivy (18.04.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Քանի որ մարաթոնը հոկտեմբերինա հետևաբար արժի մինչև մարաթոնի սկսելը պարապել, որոհետև չի կարելի միանգամից էդպիսի նագռուզկա ուտել և հետո առանց պարապել կարողա չկարողանաս էդքան վազես:


Շնորհակալություն խորհրդի համար։ Նախորդ գրառումներում արդեն գրել եմ, որ վազելու ահագին փորձ ունեմ։ Ու մինչև մարաթոնն էլ վազելը դադարեցնել իհարկե չեմ պատրաստվում։

----------

Gayl (18.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մարաթոնը դիմացկունության տեստ է, ու հաջող վազելու, կամ գոնե մինչև վերջ վազելու համար որոշ պարտադիր կանոններ կամ հնարքներ կան, որոնց պետք է հետևել:
Հակառակ դեպքում նույնիսկ կոփված մարդիկ կարող են սխալներ թույլ տալ ու ձախողվել:
Հիմնական խնդիրներն են՝ սեփական կարողությունների իրատեսական գնահատումը; էներգիայի հավասարաչափ բաշխել կարողանալը, այսինքն ամբողջ վազքի ընթացքում ճիշտ տեմպ ընտրելը; մարզվելու խիստ ռեժիմը պահելը; ճիշտ սնունդը; քունը; ջուրը; մարաթոնից առաջ ադեկվատ վերականգնողական հանգիստը; փորձված, ճիշտ, եղանակին ադեկվատ հագուստ ու կոշիկ ընտրելը; ինտիմ մասերը ճիշտ քսուկով յուղելը; էլեկտրոլիտներ պարոունակող հեղուկ ու էներգետիկ գելերով զինվելը; վերջում էլ բարձր տրամադրությունն ու վստահությունը:
Ես վազում եմ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ, բայց վազքն ու մարաթոնը իմ սիրած սպորտաձևերը չեն, որովհետև երկարատև վազքը հյուծում է նաև մկանները, հետո էլ ինձ համար մեծ խնդիր է դանդաղ տեմպը պահելը, որովհետև ներվային եմ ու չեմ կարողանում զսպել արագ վազելը, որից էլ սրտիս զարկերը բարձրանում են միլիոն, ու մի ժամվա վազքը ինձնից մի մարաթոնի էներգիա է խլում:
Մի հատ «նրբություն»՝ պետք է սրտի զարկերին հետևել, որ աերոբիկ գոտու միջին սահմանից վերև չանցնես, հակառակ դեպքում արյան թթվածնի հագեցվածությունը նվազում է, ինչը բերում է շատ արագ էներգիայի կորստի, որոշ դեպքերում կարող է ուշագնացություն կամ կոլափս լինել, հետևաբար մարաթոնին ես շատ լուրջ կվերաբերվեի: Պետք է միշտ հիշել, որ առաջին մարաթոն վազողը՝ Ֆիդիպիդիսը տեղ հասնելուն պես մեռավ, ու ընդհանրապես մարաթոնների ժամանակ կոլապսների պատահարները շատ են:
Երկրորդ՝ ջուրը պետք է խմել նախքան ծարավելը, ջրի ուշացնելը էլի բերում է էներգիայի կորստի:
Երրորդ՝ եթե ընդհանուր մարզվածությունն ու ուժը բարձրացնելու համար կարևոր է սպիտակուցային դիետան ու նաև օգտակար ճարպերը, ապա մարաթոնից առաջ ու անմիջապես հետո պետք է սնվել «արագ» էներգիայով՝ ածխաջրերով, այսինքն մակարոնեղեն, կարտոֆիլ, բրինձ և այլն: 
Էս բոլոր հարցերի մասին ինտերնետում ավելի քան բավարար ինֆո կա, այսինքն օրինակ կարելի է որոնել «What to eat before a Marathon».

----------

ivy (18.04.2018), Արամ (19.04.2018), Ներսես_AM (19.04.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Անգամ 1կմ վազքի համար լուրջ նախապատրաստվել է պետք,ամենաշատը 5 կմ եմ վազել,բայց էդ բանակում էր ու վեշ-մեշոկով,կես ճամpին էլ հակագազով :Դ,հիմա ծխում եմ ու սկի 1կմ չեմ կարա վազի:Իսկ ինչ մնում է 42կմ-ին էդ տարիների աշխատանքի արդյունք է:Եթե հիմիկվանից սկսես ամեն օր պարապել Հոկտեմբերին 8-10կմ կկարողնաս վազել :Ճ

----------


## ivy

> Անգամ 1կմ վազքի համար լուրջ նախապատրաստվել է պետք,ամենաշատը 5 կմ եմ վազել,բայց էդ բանակում էր ու վեշ-մեշոկով,կես ճամpին էլ հակագազով :Դ,հիմա ծխում եմ ու սկի 1կմ չեմ կարա վազի:Իսկ ինչ մնում է 42կմ-ին էդ տարիների աշխատանքի արդյունք է:Եթե հիմիկվանից սկսես ամեն օր պարապել Հոկտեմբերին 8-10կմ կկարողնաս վազել :Ճ


Թեման բացվել է ոչ թե իմ վազել կարողանալ-չկարողանալը քննարկելու, այլ մարաթոնի մասին ընդհանուր քննարկումների համար։
Ինչ վերաբերվում է կոնկրետ իմ վազելուն, ապա քո նշած 8-10 կմ տարածությունը հիմա էլ եմ վազում․ արդեն գրել եմ նախորդ գրառումներում։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Թեման բացվել է ոչ թե իմ վազել կարողանալ-չկարողանալը քննարկելու, այլ մարաթոնի մասին ընդհանուր քննարկումների մասին։
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է կոնկրետ իմ վազելուն, ապա քո նշած 8-10 կմ տարածությունը հիմա էլ եմ վազում․ արդեն գրել եմ նախորդ գրառումներում։


Խայտառակ եղանք ։Դ թե ասա թեման կարդա,նոր մի բան գրի  :Blush: 
Հայցում ենք ձեր նորողամտությունը  :Blush:

----------

